# AML 1:29 0-6-0 Switcher UP



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
I have many reasons I decided to move my garden railway inside on my bottom. Now that I think cars and locomotives no longer needs to take to the track I was thinking that I can buy a locomotive of AML 0-6-0. I have a question about the quality and the handling characteristics of this engine, it would be the AML 1:29 0-6-0 Switcher UP
greeting
Manuela


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one and like it a lot.


See my site:
* http://www.elmassian.com/trai...a-switcher*

NOTE: The link takes you to the main page, there are 3 MORE pages "below" on more detail on this loco, notice the menu on the left side


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one, very user friendly and track friendly. Aristo smoke unit fits right in once you figure out how to take it apart. Very forgiving engine. 
And thats all i have to say about that.. 
F.G.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Marty, I know you said that's all you have to say about it, but you were unhappy with the stock smoke I take it? 

Did you notice it "puffed"? I did not notice until I took the loco apart... and I saw the little piston and connecting rod. 

Greg


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
Thanks for the answers. I will if I buy this engine are not installing a smoke generator.The engine looks very nice on your images. Think about what I'm interested in decoder replacements then I would either see or Zimo MX695 ESR XL V4 times. 
greeting 
Manuela


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Must have missed this. 
Mine did not have any smoker in it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I spaced out Marty, for some reason I was thinking of the Docksider ..... whoo! 

Greg


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
I have a problem with connecting a decoder, I have 4 cables that are not connected I can not identify. A blue, yellow, green and gray wire, I think the green and the blue are for the wheel sensor and the gray and blue one is for the smoke is so right. 
greeting 
Manuela


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you read my web site? 

Link in my post above


----------

